# تركيبة قوية لازالة الزيوت والشحوم والدهون للافران



## م/المهدى بكر (11 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.........
الى جميع اخوانى فالله.....
بفضل من الله ونعمته سبحانه وتعالى علي سوف اقوم بشرح بعض التركيبات الخاصة بمجال المنظفات الصناعية ومستحضرات التجميل حيث انى امتلك مصنع يقوم بتصنيع حوالى 70 منتج واكثر فى هذة المجالات وسوف تكون طريقة الشرح ان شاء الله تعالى فى شكل مواضيع جديدة لتعم الفائدة على الجميع بأذن الله تعالى..............................
فأسأل الله العظيم ان يجعل هذا العمل خالصا لوجه العظيم وان يجعله فى ميزان حسناتى وان ينفعنى به فى يوم لا ينفع فيه مالا ولا بنون الا من آتى الله بقلبا سليما.........
وأسأل الله العظيم ان ينفع بهذا العلم كل اخوانى المسلمين فى شتى بقاع الارض وان يكون سببا فى تقدمهم الى الافضل والسعة فى ارزاقهم ان شاء الله تعالى...........
تركيبة قوية لازالة جميع الزيوت والدهون والشحوم............
هذة التركيبة تستعمل لازالة جميع انواع الزيوت والدهون والشحوم من على الافران_اسطح البوتاجازات_الحوائط_الشفاطات_الارضيات_مداخن الزيوت_تنكات الزيوت_عربات القمامة_الجريلات......................................................................الخ
هذة التركيبة آمنة على الايدى .... ايضا ممكن استخدامها بدون ماء وذلك عن طريق رشها ببخاخة على الاسطح المراد تنظيفها وتركه 2_4 دقائق ثم المسح بقطعة من الاسفنج اوالقماش
:75::75::75:المكونات وطريقة التصنيع:77::77::77::77:
لعمل 150 كيلو............
1_المياة اللازمة....................................120 لتر
2_سيمسول "np9" وهو مادة فعالة لاذابة الزيوت....................................20 كيلو
3_صودا كاوية قشور.............................................. 1 كيلو
4_تراى ايثانول امين................................... 2 كيلو
5_بيوتيل جليكول....................................... 2 كيلو
6_داى ايثلين جليكول.................................. 5 كيلو
7_ايزوبروبانول.......................................1 كيلو
اولا_يتم اذابة الصودا الكاوية فى كمية من الماء المحسوب من التركيبة وتركها حتى تبرد
ثانيا_لسهولة ذوبان السيمسول يتم ذوبانه فى كمية من الماء الساخن 
باقى المواد سهلة الذوبان فى الماء
يتم الاضافةحسب الترتيب فى التركيبة.......................
ارجو من الله التوفيق للجميع ان شاء الله تعالى................
والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
لاتنسونا بدعائكم
"زكاة العلم اخراجه"


----------



## REACTOR (11 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا .......وشكرا لمشاركتك معلوماتك المفيدة


----------



## عبد الرزاق أحمد (11 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا
بارك الله فيك


----------



## أمير الاسلام (11 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا أخونا الحبيب ياريت تتم جميلك وتقولنا طريقة تصنيع الكلور بغرض تجاري


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (11 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته..................
جزانا الله واياكم كل الخير...................................... 
بالنسبة للاخ السائل عن الكلور ارجو توضيح اكثر فى ما يقصده فى طلبه هذا 
والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## ريم سعد (11 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وصفه رائعه


----------



## ابود محمد (11 مايو 2009)

الله يجازيك خير الجزاء وبارك الله فيك


----------



## وضاحة (12 مايو 2009)

*جزاك الله عنا خيرا
بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## hanyazazy (12 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا 

عايزين تركيبة مزيل الأملاح


----------



## اسامة طو (13 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا
لله يبارك فيك


----------



## athersaeed1970 (14 مايو 2009)

بارك الله بيك اخي العزيز


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (16 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.................
جزانا الله واياكم كل الخير اخوانى...............


----------



## omyousuf (16 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك


----------



## محمد محمود مراد (18 مايو 2009)

*الى المهندس المحترم المهدى بكر*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
كم انا فخور تشرفى بقراءة ماتكتبه رجائى الاول ان تكمل معنا المسيرة فهذا الموقع يعد نهضه عربيه بالفعل ووجود أناس أمثال حضرتك يعد ازدهار لهذه النهضه اشكرك على ماقدمت وماقد تقدم لنا
نحن شباب مصر والوطن العربى
طلبى منك هو شرح تركيبه منظف اسطح البوتجاز ومنظف افران البوتجاز وجزاك الله عنا خيرا بهذا العم الوفير الذى لا يقدر بثمن واكر الله من امثالك


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (18 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته........
اخى فى الله الاستاذ/ محمد محمود مراد......... جزاك الله كل خير........
بالنسبة لتركيبة منفظف البوتاجازات واسطحها فأنا قمت والحمد لله بشرحها بالتفصيل أعلى هذة الصفحة 
فأذا كان لك استفساراخر فأرجو من حضرتك التوضيح..........
والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته........


----------



## ابومعاذ2020 (18 مايو 2009)

مشكورا يااخى ولى استفسار صغير العنصر رقم5 بيوتيل جليكول هل يوجد له اسم تانى علشان سالت عليه فى شارع الجيش لا يعرفه احد ولو موجود اين يباع ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (19 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته..........
أخى فى الله........
مادة "بيوتيل جليكول" تباع بهذا الاسم او البعض يطلق عليها "بيوتيل سالوسولف" وهى مذيب قوى للزيوت واشحوم والدهون وتتميز برائحة نفاذة........
وهى تباع فى شارع الجيش 
والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## ابومعاذ2020 (19 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا لاستجابه السريعه


----------



## محمد محمود مراد (20 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
ادعو الله للمهندس المهدى بكر ان يجازيه الله عنا خيرا فى الدنيا والاخرة
واشهد الله والجميع انى اعترف بفضل هذا الرجل الذى افادنا فى ثلاث او اربع مقالات كتبها بتنسيق وسرد رائع ان دلت فتدل على انسان واعى الدنيا شكليا وجوهريا والاخرة لانه لم يبخل بهذه الاشياء على شباب يريد الفرصه 
اذا قرأت كتابات المهندس المهدى بكر تعلم انها ليس مثل الاخرين وليس ممن هم مثل الثعالب والجميع يعلم ذلك فمتقى المهندسون العرب هو صورة للانترنت المجتمعى التجارى الصناعى الذى ترى فيه كل شىء والجميع يعى هذا الكلام

اما عن نفسى فلماذا اكتب هذا الكلام فذالك اعتراف منى بفضل الله اولا وهو عزوجل سبب هذا الرجل فى دايه رائعه والحمد لله فى مشوارى التجارى الصناعى فى المنظفات وكم ادين له حتى لو لم يقدر اه لى انجاح الذى اطمح له
فمثل المهندس المهدى بكر هو احد اكبر المكاسب فى الحياه حتى ولو لم تقابله يكفى مايدل عليه داخله 
هذا هو اقل مايجب ان يقال فى هذا الرجل الذى لم اراه الا هنا وكن كم من افعال تدل على عظمه الحسابات الداخليه لصاحبها


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (22 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته......... 
اخى فى الله..........
جزاك الله كل الخير على ما كتبته .......وأسأل الله العلى العظيم أن يتقبل منا جميعا صالح الاعمال 
والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## الجعفرى (23 مايو 2009)

زكاة العلم اخراجة

حقا قليل من الناس من يعرف ويطبق

لى سؤال بعد اذنك
عن الصابون السائل المستخدم فى المنازل حيث اننى قمت بتجارب عديدة للوصول الى القوام الجلاتينى والرغوة الوفيرة حققت الرغوة بالتكسابون فكيف احقق الاخرى؟ 
مازال بريل و فيرى حلم بعيد عنى فهل استطيع ؟
ولا اجد الا ان اقول لك........... 

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (24 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
أخى فى الله /الجعفرى...........
سوف أقوم بالرد على سؤالك بصورة وافية عن كيفية تصنيع صابون سائل يضاهى فى جودته صابون بيريل وفيرى 
وسوف يكون ذلك فى صورة موضوع جديد حتى تعم الفائدة على الجميع بأذن الله تعالى
والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## الجعفرى (25 مايو 2009)

وعليك السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة ومغفرتة

ارجوا ان يكون ذالك الموضوع فى اسرع وقت لانك بذالك العلم ستشارك فى صدقة جارية فبعض الناس لايملكون المال او الصحة او علما لاقامة مشروع فذالك رجل مسن لايكفية معاشة ثمن العلاج وهذا شاب معاق وتلك سيدة هجرها اولادها بعد ان ربتهم وينسونها فى زكاتهم وامثلة كثيرة تدمى القلب:80: وخير من التبرع لهؤلاء ان نعلمهم حرفة صغيرة مثل المنظفات والاشغال اليدوية
فما رايك مهندسنا المحبوب فى هذا؟​


----------



## سعيد كروم (26 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير علي اخراجك زكاة العلم مع تحياتي وشكرآ


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (29 مايو 2009)

سعيد كروم قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير علي اخراجك زكاة العلم مع تحياتي وشكرآ


 السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته ...........
جزانا الله وأياكم كل الخير أخى الفاضل


----------



## amtoalmasri (29 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير أخي المهندس المهدي البكر ونفع بكم آمين


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (31 مايو 2009)

amtoalmasri قال:


> جزاكم الله عنا كل خير أخي المهندس المهدي البكر ونفع بكم آمين


 السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته.......
جزانا الله وأياكم كل الخير أخى الفاضل


----------



## ليل السهارى (1 يونيو 2009)

*جزاكم الله خيرا .......وشكرا لمشاركتك معلوماتك المفيدة*
ونرجو تزويدنا بالاسماء التجاريه للمواد الداخله فى التصنيع ولك جزيل الشكر​


----------



## سعيد كروم (1 يونيو 2009)

الاخوه الاعزاء في منتدانا العظيم بالمهندس المهدي ارجو ان يكون قدوة لكم فيما تكتبوه فبعض الاخوه يتباهي ان له خبره كذا سنه وعلم عظيم ولايفيد به احد الا بمقابل وبعضهم يطلب منك الاتصال به علي الايميل ثم يساومك علي المقابل لكي يعطيك ماتطلبه وانا بأقول لهم تعلموا من المهندس المهدي واتقواالله فأنكم سوف تموتوا ولن تفيدوا احد بعلمكم واخرجوا ذكاة علمكم مع تحياتي وشكرآ لكم جميعآ:56:


----------



## الجعفرى (2 يونيو 2009)

عذرا استاذى هل يوجد اسماء تجارية للمواد المستخدمة؟؟؟؟


----------



## باهر عزت (2 يونيو 2009)

ربنا يعوض تعبكم بكل الخير 

عايز اعرف منين اشتري المواد الكيميائية حيث انني مهندس ميكانيكا واعمل بالصيانة لقرية سياحية 

وشكرا لسياتدكم


----------



## سعيد كروم (2 يونيو 2009)

باهر عزت قال:


> ربنا يعوض تعبكم بكل الخير
> 
> عايز اعرف منين اشتري المواد الكيميائية حيث انني مهندس ميكانيكا واعمل بالصيانة لقرية سياحية
> 
> وشكرا لسياتدكم


اخي العزيز معظم الكيماويات موجوده في شارع الجيش لو انت من مصر ومع تقاطع شارع الجيش مع شارع احمد سعيد علي اليمين وانت في اتجاه صلاح سالم من احمد سعيد مع تحياتي وشكرآ:56:


----------



## جالاك الدلوي (3 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير وبارك الله فيك يا اخي


----------



## اسلام البدوي (3 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على مجهوداتكم


----------



## سعيد كروم (3 يونيو 2009)

وجزاك الله مثله يأخ 
جالاك الدلوي 
مع تحياتي وشكرآ :56:


----------



## محمد محمود مراد (5 يونيو 2009)

*السيد المحرم المهندس/ المهدى بكر
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
كنت عاوز اسأل حضرتك سؤال أنا كنت فكرت احاول بما ان المواد المستخدمه فى إزاله البقع وكذلك منظف البوتجاز من نوعيه واحده وإن كانت تختلف فى قوتها فقط وهى بيوتيل جليكول _ ايثيل جليكول_داى اثيلين جليكول استخدم ماده واحده وهى داى اثيلين جليكول ودا لسبب قوى جدا انى مش بعرف اشترى كميات محدوه الا من ماده داى اثيلين جليكول أما بيوتيل جليكول والايثيل جليكول دول كل ما بسأل عليهم التجار طبعا مافيش حد بيرضى يبيع منهم بالكيلو كدا وماينفعش غير بالبرميل والاخير وزنه 210 يعنى لسا اودامى شهرين عشان اعرف اشتريه دلوقتى خالص ود طبعاا بيعرضنى لبعض التجار اللى ممكن (تشتغلنى)وتدينى مواد مشابهه يعنى على سيبل المثال فى واحد كن عاوزيبعلى اثيل اسيتات وانا قلت اكيد دا غير ده والواحد برضو خايف من الغلط والمصيبه بكون عارف بس مش عارف اتصرف المواد جديده عليا وعارف انى هاخد وقت لحد مااقدر اميزها كويس وانا نفسى اعمل التوليفه كلها بصراحه
يابشمهندس ابنك بادىء الحكايه كلها ب 500 جنيه وموتور و2تانك و2برميل وعامل فيها صاحب مصنع .اتمنى تقولى ينفع ابدل ايه بايه وبما انهم كلهم من فصيله المذيبات ياترى ينفع استخدم الداى إثيلين جليكول بكميات الايثيل والبيوتيل لحد ماربنا يسهل ولا لا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## حبيشى بنى سويف (6 يونيو 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك*
وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## م احلام موسى (6 يونيو 2009)

*[email protected]*

ارجو اعطائي الرد على كيفيه صناعة منظف الافران , انا مهندسه كيميائية اعمل في مجال صناعة المنظفات ومواد التجميل


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (10 يونيو 2009)

جالاك الدلوي قال:


> جزاك الله الف خير وبارك الله فيك يا اخي


 


اسلام البدوي قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا على مجهوداتكم


 



حبيشى بنى سويف قال:


> *جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك*
> 
> 
> وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​


السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته............
جزانا الله وأياكم أخوانى الأفاضل كل الخير
ووفق الله الجميع لكل ما فيه خير لهم فى دينهم ومعاشهم وعاقبة أمرهم
:56::56::56:


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (10 يونيو 2009)

م احلام موسى قال:


> ارجو اعطائي الرد على كيفيه صناعة منظف الافران , انا مهندسه كيميائية اعمل في مجال صناعة المنظفات ومواد التجميل


 السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
انا قد وضحت كل شىء فى التركيبة من حيث المواد وكمياتها وطريقة التصنيع و الاستخدام
فأذا كان يوجد أى أستفسار آخر فأرجو التوضيح


----------



## الجعفرى (11 يونيو 2009)

"زكاة العلم اخراجه"

قلتها وفعلتها استاذى


ممكن اسعار تقريبية؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (12 يونيو 2009)

الجعفرى قال:


> "زكاة العلم اخراجه"
> 
> قلتها وفعلتها استاذى
> 
> ...


 السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته..........
أخى فى الله /الجعفرى 
أى المواد التى تريد معرفة أسعارها


----------



## الجعفرى (12 يونيو 2009)

سيمسول 
صودا كاوية قشور
تراى ايثانول امين
بيوتيل جليكول
داى ايثلين جليكول
ايزوبروبانول


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (14 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
أخى الفاضل 
أسعار الكيماويات متغيرة بصفة مستمرة وغير ثابتة على الأطلاق
بعض الكيماويات مرتبطة بأسعار البترول والبعض الآخر مرتبط بأستيراده من الخارج يعنى مثلا تأخير ميعاد وصوله الى البلد فيؤدى ذلك الى أرتفاع أسعار الكميات الموجودة فى السوق............
ويوجد أسباب أخرى لعدم ثبات الأسعار للكيماويات............
ويوجد نقطة مهمة جدا يجب أن ينتبه لها جميع أخوانى الذين يقدمون على التصنيع والتوريدات 
لانه ممكن يدخل مناقصة لتوريد صابون سائل مثلا كمية فى حدود 20طن صابون خلال 10 أشهر مثلا بمعدل 2 طن شهريا ويقع هذا العرض عليه ويورد أول شهر وممكن تانى شهر ولكن يفاجىء أن سعر السلفونيك بدل ما كان 5 جنية للكيلو أصبح ب 8 جنية مثلا وبالتالى سوف يقع ذلك عليه بخسائر مادية..........
لذلك أى أخ يقدم على هذا الموضوع وهو موضوع التصنيع والتوريدات يجب أن يكون واعى جدا أسعار وسوق الكيماويات...........
يعنى مثلا عندما يرسوا على توريد كمية من أى منتج مثلا خلال 10 شهور ففى تلك اللحظة أقوم بشراء الكيماويات والمواد الخام اللازمة لتصنيع هذا المنتج لمدة 10 شهور وبالتالى بكون فى مأمن من تقلب أسعار السوق
لذلك يا أخى فأسعار الكيماويات متغيرة بصفة مستمرة..................


----------



## ابراهيم الكابساوى (14 يونيو 2009)

مادة السيميسول ده الاسم التجارى للمادة
ما هو الاسم الكيميائى لهذه المادة؟؟؟؟
الرجاء الافادة
:7::7::7::7::7:​


----------



## احمد44 (21 يونيو 2009)

مشكووووووور اخي العزيز


----------



## رويال1 (21 يونيو 2009)

*اخي العزير أبو بكر السلاو عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​​​​​

جعلنا الله وإياكم ممن يخرجون زكات علمهم نحن في عندنا مشكله بخصوص توفير الموادلذلك اقتبس عبارات الأخ محمد محمود مراد لأنني أواجه نفس المشكله فالرجاء إرشادنا اثابك الله بثوابه​
*
*السيد المحرم المهندس/ المهدى بكر**
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
كنت عاوز اسأل حضرتك سؤال أنا كنت فكرت احاول بما ان المواد المستخدمه فى إزاله البقع وكذلك منظف البوتجاز من نوعيه واحده وإن كانت تختلف فى قوتها فقط وهى بيوتيل جليكول _ ايثيل جليكول_داى اثيلين جليكول استخدم ماده واحده وهى داى اثيلين جليكول ودا لسبب قوى جدا انى مش بعرف اشترى كميات محدوه الا من ماده داى اثيلين جليكول أما بيوتيل جليكول والايثيل جليكول دول كل ما بسأل عليهم التجار طبعا مافيش حد بيرضى يبيع منهم بالكيلو كدا وماينفعش غير بالبرميل والاخير وزنه 210 يعنى لسا اودامى شهرين عشان اعرف اشتريه دلوقتى خالص ود طبعاا بيعرضنى لبعض التجار اللى ممكن (تشتغلنى)وتدينى مواد مشابهه يعنى على سيبل المثال فى واحد كن عاوزيبعلى اثيل اسيتات وانا قلت اكيد دا غير ده والواحد برضو خايف من الغلط والمصيبه بكون عارف بس مش عارف اتصرف المواد جديده عليا وعارف انى هاخد وقت لحد مااقدر اميزها كويس وانا نفسى اعمل التوليفه كلها بصراحه
يابشمهندس ابنك بادىء الحكايه كلها ب 500 جنيه وموتور و2تانك و2برميل وعامل فيها صاحب مصنع .اتمنى تقولى ينفع ابدل ايه بايه وبما انهم كلهم من فصيله المذيبات ياترى ينفع استخدم الداى إثيلين جليكول بكميات الايثيل والبيوتيل لحد ماربنا يسهل ولا لا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## رويال1 (21 يونيو 2009)

ابراهيم الكابساوى قال:


> مادة السيميسول ده الاسم التجارى للمادة
> ما هو الاسم الكيميائى لهذه المادة؟؟؟؟
> الرجاء الافادة
> :7::7::7::7::7:​


الأخ إبراهيم الكابساوي السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الإسم الكيميائي لمادة السيمسول (c15H24o ) و والكاست نمبر 3ــ52ــ 25145 هذا للعلم مع العلم أنني لست كيميائيا وإنما بحثت ووجدت هذا ولأخوه الأفاضل الكيميائين اعلم مني بهذا واعتقد ان أحدهم ذكر بهذا المنتدي مشكورا الإسم والعلمى له و هونونيل فينول 9 "nonyl phenol 9" فالرجاء التأكد إذاكنت تريد الشراء والله الموفق


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (21 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
أخى الفاضل الأستاذ/رويال
أما بالنسبة الى سؤال حضرتك 
فهذة المواد وهى بيوتيل جليكول _ ايثيل جليكول _داى أيثلين جليكول هى تعتبر من عائلة واحدة وهى عائلة الجليكولات ولكن يوجد اختلاف بينهم بالتأكيد...........
وعندوضع أكثر من مركب فى التركيبة يؤدى ذلك الى الحصول على منتج عالى فى الجودة
لانك سوف تحصل من كل واحد على ميزة مختلفة عن الأخر بالتأكيد.............
وممكن حضرتك تشترى هذة المواد قطاعى على حسب قدرتك 

وربنا ييسر لك الحال أخى الفاضل ويرزقك الرزق الكثير الطيب


----------



## ابو ثابت84 (22 يونيو 2009)

شكرا كثييييييير
الله يبارك فيك


----------



## رويال1 (22 يونيو 2009)

شكرا أخي المهدي بكر وجزاك الله عنا كل خير وأثابك خير الجزاء بالدنيا والأخره اللهم إجلنا من من يخرجون زكاتهم


----------



## رويال1 (22 يونيو 2009)

اخي الحبيب المهدي بكر الرجاء ارشادنا بخصوص المكركب التالي وطريقة خلطه
اريد اخلط الشمع و الفازلين والعطر ليكون لدينا شمع عطري يستعمل للجسم تحت الإبطين مثلا علما انني جربت كثيرا فالعطر لايمزج مع الشمع( زيت البرافين)بشكل كامل ممايؤدي إلى ضياع كثير من العطر ويصبح الشمع قليل الرائحه فكيف يمكنني عمل ذلك وهل من اضافات لأتمكن من المزج وهل يمكنني ان أستعمل شمع البلسم بلا من الشمع وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مريمية (31 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا موضوع رائع


----------



## اسلام عبد ال (1 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخى المهدى انا اخوك فى الله ك/اسلام عبد الكريم من مصر


----------



## علي العزاوي (2 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خير عنا وحفظك بس سؤالي اللي عم يدوخني ويجنني هو ماهو السيمسول بدون ازعاج عليك انا مهندس كيماوي واشتغل في مجال التجميل لكنني لم اسمع بها هنا عندنا في العراق ارجو شرح مفصل عن هذه المادة والاسم التجاري والعلمي وهل يوجد بديل عنها ارجو الرد مع الشكر


----------



## امقران (4 أغسطس 2009)

السيمسول هو / نونيل فينول9 حسب علمي والله أعلم


----------



## صور باهر (16 أغسطس 2009)

الله يجزى جميع من افاد المسلمين بالمعلومات خير الجزاء


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (31 أغسطس 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته..........
جزانا الله وأياكم أخوانى الكرام كل الخير 
وكل عام وأنتم بخير...............*​


----------



## radwa mostafa (2 سبتمبر 2009)

شكراً لهذه المعلومات القيمة وكذاك اللة كل خير


----------



## volcaniquo (3 سبتمبر 2009)

*الله يجزى جميع من افاد المسلمين بالمعلومات خير الجزاء*​


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (11 سبتمبر 2009)

لا أله الا الله.........محمدآ رسول الله


----------



## غريب الطباع (12 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجعله بميزان حسناتك على هذه المعلومات المفيده


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (16 سبتمبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده ..............سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (18 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي على الجهود ..........................................


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (19 سبتمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته..........
كل عام والجميع بخير بمناسبة عيد الفطر المبارك........
أعاده الله على الأمة الأسلامية وعلى الجميع باليمن والبركات...
:56::56::56:*​


----------



## الغويل (26 سبتمبر 2009)

الله يحفظك وينور طريقك
لو سمحت عرفنا عن المادة الثانية ( سيمسول )
ولك تحياتي


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (27 سبتمبر 2009)

*جزاكم الله خيرا .......وشكرا لمشاركتك معلوماتك المفيدة*​


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (16 أكتوبر 2009)

*اللهم ما بى من نعمة أو بأحد من خلقك فمنك وحدك لا شريك لك .....فلك الحمد ولك الشكر*​


----------



## fadiza17 (16 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته اولا اتقدم بالشكر لهذا المنتدى ولاعضائه فردا فردا لما قدموه ويقدموه من علم نافع جزاهم الله كل خير كما اخص بالشكر المهندس المهدي بكر الذي كان من الاسباب الاساسيه التي جعلتني اتجه صوب صناعة المنظفات اثابكم الله وايانا 
واحب ان اسال هل هذا امركب يستخدم لتنضيف السيارات وتلميعها؟؟؟؟ ولكم كل الشكر


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (16 أكتوبر 2009)

fadiza17 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته اولا اتقدم بالشكر لهذا المنتدى ولاعضائه فردا فردا لما قدموه ويقدموه من علم نافع جزاهم الله كل خير كما اخص بالشكر المهندس المهدي بكر الذي كان من الاسباب الاساسيه التي جعلتني اتجه صوب صناعة المنظفات اثابكم الله وايانا
> واحب ان اسال هل هذا امركب يستخدم لتنضيف السيارات وتلميعها؟؟؟؟ ولكم كل الشكر


السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته..........
أخى الفاضل ....
هذا المنتج لأزالة الزيوت والشحوم والدهون من على جميع الأسطح ولا يصلح لتنظيف السيارات أو تنظيفها وذلك لأنه يحتوى على مذيبات قد تؤثر على الطلاء الخارجى للسيارات


----------



## ghally (17 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزالك كل خير


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (13 نوفمبر 2009)

*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الأ الله والله أكبر ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلى العظيم..........*​


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (19 نوفمبر 2009)

الله يجزيك الخير يا مهدي بيك
شكرا كتير لاخلاقك العالية


----------



## سعيد كروم (21 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله لك م/مهدي وطمني عليك:56:


----------



## hassn2007 (2 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (12 فبراير 2010)

الحمد لله على السلامة سيد مهدي 
وين هالغيبة الطويلة ان شاء الله خير؟


----------



## نجم ناجي (12 فبراير 2010)

معلومات جدا جدا رائعة
مشكورررررررررررر


----------



## عبدالله الخرجي (12 فبراير 2010)

تحية طيبة لك ولكل المشاركين و نفع الجيع لخدمة الإسلام والمسلمين


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (15 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (15 مارس 2010)

شو تأثير كثرة السودا أش في المسحوق وما هي الكمية النظامية؟


----------



## محمود احمد كريم (20 مارس 2010)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع انا اشكر اعضاء الملتقى الذي جمع هذا الكم من الشباب العربي


----------



## محمود احمد كريم (20 مارس 2010)

الاخ المهدي بكر السلام عليكم ورحمةالله اريد ان اعرف هل السنفونيك يدخل فى هذه التركيبه و حفظك الله


----------



## chemist_hossam (10 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير حقيقي انا عايز اتعرف عليك بجد يا ريت ترسل لي رقم تليفونك او ايميلك الشخصي انا اسمي حسام عزت من مصر


----------



## مجدى محمد احمد (28 أغسطس 2010)

الف شكر للمهندس مهدى بكر وسؤالى كيف يتم تركيز السائل للتنظيف السريع حيث قمت بتنفيذ الخطوات ولم يكن النركيز جيد مع المستخدم مع الشكر


----------



## سامى جويدة (30 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرااااااا00 ومذيد من التر كبات الرائعه


----------



## elkemia (14 سبتمبر 2010)

to up


----------



## ابو مسلم الخرسانى (16 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخ الكريم المهندس- المهدى هذه التركيبه عالية التكلفه جدا وهناك تركيبات اخرى اقل تكلفه بكثير و تؤدى نفس الغرض وساتواصل معكم لاحقا لتزويدكم ببعض هذه التركيبات ولكم منى خالص التحيه.ابو مسلم الخرسانى


----------



## che9 (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*لتنظيف الزيوت من الشفطاط والبوتجازات والافران*

السلام عليكم 

السادة الاعضاء

يمكنكم تنظيف الشفطاط والبوتجازات والافران من الزيوت وغيرها بطريقة سهلة جدا جدا ورخيصة وفعالة جداجدا اشترى كيلو صودا اش ب 2 جنية وحط الصودا الاش البودرة على بقع الزيت مباشرتا وافرك بقطعة قماش قديمة هتلاقى كل الزيوت والشحوم اختفت فى لمح البصر دى ارخص واسرع وافضل

تحياتى للجميع
​


----------



## elkemia (16 سبتمبر 2010)

che9 قال:


> السلام عليكم ​
> 
> السادة الاعضاء​
> يمكنكم تنظيف الشفطاط والبوتجازات والافران من الزيوت وغيرها بطريقة سهلة جدا جدا ورخيصة وفعالة جداجدا اشترى كيلو صودا اش ب 2 جنية وحط الصودا الاش البودرة على بقع الزيت مباشرتا وافرك بقطعة قماش قديمة هتلاقى كل الزيوت والشحوم اختفت فى لمح البصر دى ارخص واسرع وافضل​
> تحياتى للجميع​



اولا كلام نشترى ب 2 جنية زهرة بيضة ونحتها على الزيت
والكلام بتاع ابلة فضيلة دة مينفعش مع مستويات الفايف ستارز
والمطاعم والفنادق وغيرها من​high class​
اولا انت تعرف كيلو مزيل الزيوت والشحوم بيدخل الفندق بكام 
ممكن اعرف ردك ولا الصابون السايل بكام 
اولا احنا بنبيع ب 4 أضعاف التكلفة اللى بنصنع بيها
صراحة الراجل اللى حط التركيبة دة راجل ربنا يكرمه 
لأنها فعالة جداااااااا فى تنظيف مداخن الزيت اللى فى المطابخ بتاعت الفنادق 
وشكراااااااااااا​


----------



## رامي الزيني (20 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عالم غريب غريب (2 نوفمبر 2010)

*م ششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكور بارك الله فيك *


----------



## حسام محمود فهمي (20 نوفمبر 2010)

أكرمك الله وجعل هذا الجهد في ميزان حسناتك 
يا تري الpH للمنتج النهائي كام؟


----------



## حسين مرجان (26 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم وشكرا جزيلا عايز اعرف طريقة صناعة شامبو الشعر بتكلفة قليلة


----------



## أمين نصار (7 ديسمبر 2010)

كل عام وأنتم بخير بمناسبة العام الهجرى الجديد ,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## jamal_ (6 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك
شكرا يا ريس


----------



## امجد جبارين (7 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا دكتور والف الف شكر


----------



## مازن81 (8 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد_البراء (16 مارس 2011)

بدي اسال اذا لم تتوفر مادة داي اثيلين جلايكول ماذا يحدث للخلطة


----------



## safwatmr (22 مارس 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا
الله يبارك فيك*


----------



## matatta (6 أبريل 2011)

thank's alot dr.
may Allah bless you


----------



## المهند هوهو (28 أبريل 2011)

*جزاك الله عنا خيرا
بارك الله فيك*
ارجو منك اخي المهدي بكر توضيح ما هي المادة التي تجعل الخليط لونه ابيض
ووظيفة كل مادة
*جزاك الله عنا خيرا
بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## عبدالله البراك (21 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## عادل رفاعى 25 (17 يونيو 2011)

*القاهرة مصر ام الدنيا على طول الدوام*

اتمنى من الله العزيز القدير ان اكون عضوا مفيد معكم لانكم من خيرة رجال مصر والعرب


----------



## عادل رفاعى 25 (17 يونيو 2011)

ارجو منكم جميعا عيز اشترى موتور وتنكين لمصنع صغير على قد الحال منين والاسعار


----------



## عادل رفاعى 25 (17 يونيو 2011)

عاوز مشارتكم فى كيف يتم تاسيس مصنى صغير للمنظفات وخلافه


----------



## عادل رفاعى 25 (17 يونيو 2011)

شكرا لمن يرد على ياناس يا طيبين منين اشترى المعدات لتاسيس مصنع منظفات صغير


----------



## صفدي (19 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## safa aldin (19 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رامي اسعد (20 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك اريد طريقة لتنظيف الزيوت عن محرك السيارة بشرط ان لايكون له رائحة ولا يؤثر على الالمنيوم .


----------



## acid (21 يونيو 2011)

*استفسار لو سمحتم*



م/المهدى بكر قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.........
> الى جميع اخوانى فالله.....
> بفضل من الله ونعمته سبحانه وتعالى علي سوف اقوم بشرح بعض التركيبات الخاصة بمجال المنظفات الصناعية ومستحضرات التجميل حيث انى امتلك مصنع يقوم بتصنيع حوالى 70 منتج واكثر فى هذة المجالات وسوف تكون طريقة الشرح ان شاء الله تعالى فى شكل مواضيع جديدة لتعم الفائدة على الجميع بأذن الله تعالى..............................
> فأسأل الله العظيم ان يجعل هذا العمل خالصا لوجه العظيم وان يجعله فى ميزان حسناتى وان ينفعنى به فى يوم لا ينفع فيه مالا ولا بنون الا من آتى الله بقلبا سليما.........
> ...


 السلام عليكم من وين اشتري هذه المواد من السعودية و خصوصا الشرقية


----------



## simonie2010 (22 يونيو 2011)

شكرااااااااااا


----------



## عادل رفاعى 25 (25 يونيو 2011)

تحيه طيبه من عند الله انا اخوكم عادل ارجو من يعرف كيف يتم تجهيز مصنع صغير للمنظفات ومكان الخامات والعبوات ارجو ان تراسلونى على هذا الايميل
[email protected]


----------



## محمودالعسيلى (25 يونيو 2011)

عادل رفاعى 25 قال:


> شكرا لمن يرد على ياناس يا طيبين منين اشترى المعدات لتاسيس مصنع منظفات صغير


 الى الاخ عادل رفاعى اةلا احييك على مشروعك ويارب بالنجاحوالتوفيق
المعدات المطلوبة للمنظفات اولا اوضح انك من مصر ولا اية
لو من مصر يبقى ممكن تزهب الى الدرب الاحمر وتشترى تنكات بلاستيك واحد طن لكى تحضر فية الصابون ويريت يكون مستورد وخامتة نظيفة حتى لا يبوظ بعد فترة ويسرب التنك 
المهم ممكن تجيب واحد او اتنين حسب طاقة الانتاجية اللى انت حتشتغل بيها
وكمان لازمك موتور للخلط موصل به منظم سرعات (جربوكس) ودة ممكن تشترية من شارع الجمهورية وقدرة الموتور تكون ون واحد الى واحد ونصف حصان 
وكمان يلزمك تنكات سعة 100 لتر لكى تخلط بيهم خارجيا عن خلط مثلا التكسابون


----------



## م باسل وردان (19 أغسطس 2011)

كل ما اقراها بدعيلك
بس من فترة صار في نقاش عليها
ورح احطلك استفساراتي


----------



## عمر أبو يحيى (1 أكتوبر 2011)

_بارك الله فيك _​


----------



## lail2011 (1 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
اشكركم على هذا المنتدى الجميل و الرائع الذي بسببه تمنيت ان اكون كيميائية مثلكم لكني اتمنى تقولو لي وين الاقي الادوات المذكورة لاني ما اعرف وين تنباع
شاكرة لكم صبركم عليي


----------



## سلمى تاتو (22 يناير 2012)

اخى الفاضل ارجو منك ان تساعدنى فى وضع مقادير للصابون الفيرى خمسة كيلو لأستعمالهم فى المنزل بدلا من الشراء واذا نجحت فسوف افكر فيه كمشروع حتى يحقق لى ربحا لى ولابنائى وزوجى ارجو ان تهتم بالرد عليا


----------



## noney 3asal (2 فبراير 2012)

ربنا يجازيك خير يااستاذنا العزيز بس انا عندى سؤال ويارب حضرتك تجاوبنى عليه 
هو ينفع ابدل السيمسول باى مادة تانية ليها نفس الوظيفة عشان اقلل التكلفة ولو ينفع ايه هى المادة البديلة


----------



## ايهابووو (3 فبراير 2012)

الف شكر لهذه الوصفات الرهيبة التي تضعها دائما ولكن في هذه الوصفة وفي الوصفات التي قبلها لم اجد 

مادة سيمسول ومادة داي اتلين غليغول وتركت لك منذ زمن رسالة خاصة بذلك هل يوجد مواد بديلة ؟


----------



## fransis (4 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## fransis (13 فبراير 2012)

المرجو من مهندسي المنتدى يقولولنا تركيبة لتحضير هيبوكلوريت الصوديوم بدون طريقة التحليل الكهربائي


----------



## khaledamin (13 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (13 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم
تفاعل الصودا الكاوية مع غاز الكلورين ينتج هايبوكلورايت الصوديوم
NaOH + Cl2 -----------> NaOCl + H2


----------



## fransis (13 فبراير 2012)

شكرا الاخ نبيل على اهتمامك و اذا كان ممكن تقولنا الخلطة و نسب المواد لعمل مثلا 100 كيلو غرام هايبوكلورايت الصوديوم و بتركيز عال و شكرا


----------



## maestro1 (4 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله. جزاك الله خيرا. هل ممكن تعطينا تركيبة لمعالجة وتلميع الستانلس ستيل صناعيا من فضلك وأحسن الله إليك


م/المهدى بكر قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.........
> الى جميع اخوانى فالله.....
> بفضل من الله ونعمته سبحانه وتعالى علي سوف اقوم بشرح بعض التركيبات الخاصة بمجال المنظفات الصناعية ومستحضرات التجميل حيث انى امتلك مصنع يقوم بتصنيع حوالى 70 منتج واكثر فى هذة المجالات وسوف تكون طريقة الشرح ان شاء الله تعالى فى شكل مواضيع جديدة لتعم الفائدة على الجميع بأذن الله تعالى..............................
> فأسأل الله العظيم ان يجعل هذا العمل خالصا لوجه العظيم وان يجعله فى ميزان حسناتى وان ينفعنى به فى يوم لا ينفع فيه مالا ولا بنون الا من آتى الله بقلبا سليما.........
> ...


----------



## mahmoud tellawi (9 أبريل 2012)

من شباب الاردن ....جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## arsenal4ever (12 أبريل 2012)

شكراااااااااااا جزيرا والقادم أحلى
:20:


----------



## محمدخيرخرطبيل (30 مايو 2012)

السيد المهندس مهدي البكر شكراً لك جزيلاً وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## Abu Laith (31 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير وارجو تزويدنا بكل جديد


----------



## مروان القصار (3 يونيو 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## konda2000 (20 يوليو 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور ياغالى ماقصرت


----------



## konda2000 (20 يوليو 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور ياغالى ماقصرت لك تحيه


----------



## عمرو عبدالعزيز 112 (4 أغسطس 2012)

ربنا يكرمك 
فى استفسار صغير معلش 
وهى كيف تستعمل هذة التركيبة علشان الزباين بتسالنى


----------



## عمرو عبدالعزيز 112 (4 أغسطس 2012)

محمودالعسيلى قال:


> الى الاخ عادل رفاعى اةلا احييك على مشروعك ويارب بالنجاحوالتوفيق
> المعدات المطلوبة للمنظفات اولا اوضح انك من مصر ولا اية
> لو من مصر يبقى ممكن تزهب الى الدرب الاحمر وتشترى تنكات بلاستيك واحد طن لكى تحضر فية الصابون ويريت يكون مستورد وخامتة نظيفة حتى لا يبوظ بعد فترة ويسرب التنك
> المهم ممكن تجيب واحد او اتنين حسب طاقة الانتاجية اللى انت حتشتغل بيها
> ...


ربنا يعزك


----------



## عمرو عبدالعزيز 112 (4 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم
1كيلو سلفونك+يزاب فى 5كيلو ماء مع التقليب الجيد حتى الزوبان يترك نص ساعة ويقلب تانى 5 دقائق
صودا كاوية قشور 850جرام يحل فى كيلو ونصف ماء فى وعاء بلاستك مع الحرص لان الصودا بتولد حرارة وابخرة ضارة وبعدها بنص ساعة يضاف المحلول الى السلفونك المزاب فى الماء رويدا رويدا وتاتى بورقة عباد الشمس او ph وتختبر التركيبة حتى تحصل على اللون الاخضر المسفر 
ملحوظة لا تضيف كمية محلول الصودة مرة واحدة تلتين الكمية والتقليب والاختبار بph وبعدها شوية شوية من الصوادا المتبقية حتى التعادل 
وبعدين اضافة اللون والرائحة حسب الطلب
هذة التركيبة عند تنفيزها بالطريقة والمقادير المكتوبة تعجدا جدا تتحدى بية الفيرى والبريل نفسة بدون اضافة اى نوع مت مواد اللزوجة 
وشكرا


----------



## boggy (31 ديسمبر 2013)

جميل جدا


----------



## elkemia (18 مارس 2015)

دية صفحة المهندس المهدىبكر على الفيس بوك

https://www.facebook.com/pages/%D8%A...1797970?ref=hl


----------



## احمد ابوجوده (31 مارس 2015)

السلام عليكم
عايزطريقه الكلور الجيل ضروري ولك جزيل لشكر


----------



## علي موكة (8 أبريل 2015)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سيار (6 يونيو 2015)

السلام عليكم 

الله يعطيكم العافيه حبيت امر واعطي فايده بسيطه بالنسبة لازالة الدهون والشحوم من على الافران والبتوغاز بعتقد مابدها كل هالتعقيد الامر سهل وبسيط جدا
هذه الطريقه سهله جدا ورخيصه جدا ولاتحتاج الى تعقيد طبعا هي فقط للاستخدام المنزلي بس لو الواحد بده يعمل مصنع وينتج مواد ليربح التركيبه تختلف
نبدأ على بركة الله 
1- مادة ماءات الصوديوم او هيدروكسيد الصوديوم او قطرونه وجميعهم لاسم واحد وتركيبه الكيميائي NaOH طبعا هنالك السائل او يكون على شكل بودرة 
اذا كان على شكل بودر نحل كل 100 غرام نحلها في 400 غرام ماء ويكون المحلول جاهز للعمل 
يجب اضافة ماء ساخن الى المحلول نلبسس قفاز ونبدا باستخدام سفنجه بمسح الدهون عن الفرن ساعتها الذي سوف يحصل هو تفاعل هدروكسيد الصوديوم مع الدهون وطبعا الكل بيعرف شو رح يحصل لاني ماشاء الله الكل خبراء كيميائين والنتيجه ازالة الدهون والزيوت بسرعه واقل التكاليف 
والله الموفق


----------



## abeer cleane (21 يونيو 2015)

بوركت اخى


----------



## ماهر46 (1 يوليو 2015)

اخى الفاضل ممكن اسعار تقربيه لى التراى ايثانول_بيونيل جليكول_داى ايثلين جليكول_ وملحوظه مع وجود الكميه دى من السيمسول سيكون المنتج تقيل ولا يستتطع الخروج من البخاخه


----------

